# Replacement T8 Bulbs



## CURIUM (Dec 6, 2010)

The bulb is going on my lighting fixture, its an Aqueon 8000k Full Spectrum Daylight 32W T8 48" Bulb that came with the tank setup.
At the LFS (Big Als) aquarium bulbs go for $25 to $40....
and on a hardware store website (Home Depot) you can get a 2 pack for $7

Does it really make a difference?? I don't have a plants in my tank, and my RBP don't like bright lights anyway... 
do I really need to get the premium bulbs from the LFS?


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2011)

CURIUM said:


> The bulb is going on my lighting fixture, its an Aqueon 8000k Full Spectrum Daylight 32W T8 48" Bulb that came with the tank setup.
> At the LFS (Big Als) aquarium bulbs go for $25 to $40....
> and on a hardware store website (Home Depot) you can get a 2 pack for $7
> 
> ...


Nope, as long as they fit and are the correct wattage for your fixture then you should be fine.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

If they fit it should work fine just don't run them too often or they can cause unwanted algae growth.


----------



## CURIUM (Dec 6, 2010)

So whats the difference between a $40 bulb and a $3.50 bulb? 
The $40 bulb is for growing plants?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

The main difference is the K rating. An aquarium bulb will usually have something like a 6700k-10 000k rating and the 4$ bulb a 2000k. The bulbs may be just as good but certain K ratings are better then others for plants though if you don't want plants a cheap bulb will be fine though it may have a pink hue or something to it. A "cool white" or somethign allogn those lines should give you a whiter light. The wrong K rating may also promote algae though you will be fine if you just don't run it a ton. With that said the 4$ bulb can probably still grow some hardy plants fine.

The only reason a 40$ bulb may be 40$ is because it has certain less common vapours in it to produce the correct colour and becasue it is an aquarium bulb and like anything in this hobby it is overpriced as alot of people think they have to get it for their tank.

With no plants or just hardy plants the 4$ bulb is fine though if you can look for a cheap bulb with a higher K rating of 5000-10000K though most will be like 2000-3000K.

right now I switched to a home depot plant bulb that was 5$. It has a pink hue and does cause some black hair algae but it is workign farily well and the alge is decreasing since I have cut back the photo period


----------



## CURIUM (Dec 6, 2010)

Thanks for the answer!
I agree with your comment, alot of things in this hobby are overpriced.
I think I just saved myself $35.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

For fish only it will be fine though like i said don't run it a ton to prevent algae.

It sucks that "aquarium products" are often made for x amount then sold for alot more then even non lfs retailers would sell it for.

Even if you don't like the bulb you could always buy a few more to try out and see which you like before it would even cost as much as one lfs bulb.


----------

